
Linux and open source have won, get over it - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-and-open-source-have-won-get-over-it/
======
vezzy-fnord
_Proprietary software developers, get your GitHub account now, your world is
coming to a close._

Four days into 2016 and we already have a contender for most unintentionally
self-contradictory statement of the year.

~~~
mohsinr
You are right! GitHub is not Open source!

~~~
anta40
>> So, why can't people accept that Linux and open source have won the
software wars?

By this logic, most Windows/OSX users have already jumped to Linux, and most
Windows Phone/iOS/etc users have already jumped to Android, right?

Or maybe I misunderstand something? :p

